#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  版面閱讀與樂園幣系統連結相關說明

## 狼王白牙

*[spacer=10]狼之樂園版面閱讀與樂園幣系統連結相關公告*

[*]*前言：

[spacer=5]狼之樂園版面希望徵收以虛擬貨幣為單位之合理系統使用費，
[spacer=5]以間接鼓勵會員創作及回帖風氣，即日起開始實施點擊閱覽
[spacer=5]任何版面上任意主題，即自動扣除小額之會員持有虛擬貨幣。*
[*]*虛擬貨幣取得方式：

[spacer=5]該虛擬貨幣，稱為樂園幣，可藉由主動發帖、回應帖子、與
[spacer=5]其他會員交易，或藉由其他會員贈與等方式獲得。*

[*]*系統使用費徵收：

[spacer=5]在不同版面點擊主題，未來將可能扣除不同數額之樂園幣。

[spacer=5]實施日當日，設定所有版面之主題原則上每一點擊均
[spacer=5]扣除0.15單位，此數字將會視實施成效加以變動，但
[spacer=5]不會再次公告。*

[*]*免徵收之狀況：

[spacer=5]任職於狼之樂園任意版面之現職版主，閱覽自己所管理
[spacer=5]版面之帖子時，將不會被扣除任何費用。

[spacer=5]使用者瀏覽自己所發的帖子，也不會被扣除任何費用。*
[*]*會員應注意事項：

[spacer=5]為避免會員以灌水、發表無意義內文、詐欺等方式取得樂園幣
[spacer=5]會員遭受版主管理刪除之帖子，除非特殊版面有特殊規定外，
[spacer=5]視情節罰款5元以上，50元以下之虛擬貨幣罰款。

[spacer=5]同時根據已發布的站規罰則，會員持有之虛擬貨幣呈現
[spacer=5]非正常負值狀態，有可能遭受停權處分。*



*[spacer=3]狼王白牙  敬啟*

[spacer=5]*2008 年 7 月 4 日 最後修訂*

----------


## 狼王白牙

*[spacer=10]2008 年 7 月 21 日老會員補扣繳公告*

[*]*緣起：

[spacer=5]本次系統使用費始徵收後，考量對於新進會員不公平，故對於
[spacer=5]本制度實施後，7 月 3 日凌晨為基準日，之前註冊的老會員
[spacer=5]所持有的樂園幣作扣繳。*
[*]*計算公式：

[spacer=5]計算公式為  (註冊日期 - 上次登入日期)，採每日扣繳一元的方式
[spacer=5]若會員已為負值則維持原狀不扣繳，若扣繳後小於5元，則以5元計算。
[spacer=5]若於7 月 3 日凌晨之後會員仍有上線點閱文章，則持有的樂園幣會
[spacer=5]繼續照目前扣款標準計算。*
[*]*受影響的會員：

[spacer=5]共計942位，最大扣繳額為 1359 元
[spacer=5](因狼之樂園創站後 1359 天始實施本制度)。*
[*]*扣繳範例：

[spacer=5]如 狼王白牙 於2004年10月11日註冊, 基準日前登入為
[spacer=5]2008 年7月3日，則扣除 1359 天 X 1 的樂園幣
[spacer=5]以此類推。*

----------

